# Ocular Myasthenia Gravis



## dballard2004 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the ICD-9-CM code for Ocular Myasthenia Gravis, please?  Thanks.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 17, 2010)

358.00


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

